# Nissan Hits 10,000 Sales Mark for LEAF Electric Car in USA



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I posted the article on facebook for my boatload of friends to see with the below comments. Felt it was a quick way to plug electrics. 

*100% Electricity powered car. No fumes, no starter, no alternator, no oil to change or oil leaks to repair, no water pumps to leak, no radiator hoses to burst, has a motor with ONE MOVING PART and best of all, it only costs about $3 to go 100 miles. If gas hits $5/gallon this summer, this will still cost about 3 pennies a mile to drive. Perfect second car for a family for commuting, errands, going to eat etc. I built my own but this one I'm sure is much nicer, especially since it's brand new and mine is a 1991 S10!*


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

the nissan should have a radiator and also a water pump...because it is wattercooled...

but it is still a nice car...

nice to see, that nissan has such a good success with this car...

i wish them much more sales for the rest of this year...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

The transaxle probably has some kind of oil in it too.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

No motor oil & filters. 

While it may have a pump and antifreeze it won't be under extreme pressures that cause hoses to burst and if one does burst you'll be able to continue to drive safely depending on it's purpose you'll have to stop at some point.

I want something to replace my diesel truck in capacity which means a big motor and large capacity batteries. Complexity of ICE engines is a total waste of resources if we can work around other shortcomings.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I actually didn't know the leaf was water cooled, I figured it was air cooled.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

rochesterricer said:


> I actually didn't know the leaf was water cooled, I figured it was air cooled.


The battery pack is air cooled. Motor and controller are liquid cooled.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

the gearbox has oil in it...for sure...yes, the leaf has a gearbox(differential)

but you dont need to replace it...


----------

